# Protein and Bodybuilding ? Part 3



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

* *In this third and final installment of the series, we will scrutinize the sometimes-extreme protein consumption habits of competitive bodybuilders. This article is based on a combination of scientific research and my personal observations from 17 years in the sport. I’m a firm believer in the scientific method, but too often, scientists refuse to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

